
Facebook to Exempt Opinion and Satire from Fact-Checking - tareqak
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-to-create-fact-checking-exemptions-for-opinion-and-satire-11569875314?mod=rsswn
======
ratsmack
It would be difficult for me to trust fact-checking by a profit driven company
where the facts may be biased to fit their business model. On top of that, you
have the political and religious biases of people directly involved in
establishing these "facts". I think people would be foolish to blindly accept
this without verifying for themselves, from multiple sources, what is being
conveyed.

------
not_a_cop75
The best way to know about how good Facebook fact checking is will be to see
what terrible facts about Facebook they are willing to admit are actually
true. Since I doubt Facebook has the stomach to be honest, judging from their
congressional hearings, we can treat their official fact checking as
officially worthless.

